# Pregnancy Photo Contest Sponsored by Sacred Pregnancy, Nordic Naturals and Vitalah!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Did you announce your pregnancy in a creative way? Do you have a gorgeous pregnancy photo to show off? Any sort of visual reflection of your pregnancy that you'd like to share? Post it here and you'll be entered to win some really great prize packages from our sponsors

 





*Grand Prize Package #1*


Sacred Pregnancy Instructor Training: a fully online course, which includes audio MP3 calls, emails, videos, projects, soul prompts, sacred pregnancy music, journaling, homework, readings-inspired posts, articles, poetry, and sacred circling! 
A copy of *Sacred Pregnancy *
Nordic Naturals Tshirt, Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, Vitamin D3 Gummies, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent, Vitalah shopping bag,

*Grand Prize Package #2*


Sacred Pregnancy Instructor Training: a fully online course, which includes audio MP3 calls, emails, videos, projects, soul prompts, sacred pregnancy music, journaling, homework, readings-inspired posts, articles, poetry, and sacred circling!
A copy of *Sacred Pregnancy *
Nordic Naturals Package, including: Tshirt, Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent

*Prize Package #3*


A copy of *Sacred Pregnancy *
Nordic Naturals Package, including: Tshirt, Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent

*Prize Package #4*


Prenatal DHA, Prenatal Oxylent

*Prize Package #4*


Prenatal DHA, Prenatal Oxylent

*RULES*

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions *before you participate. To qualify as an entry:


Post an image of your pregnancy - a photo of you, your pregnancy announcement image, or any other creative expression image of your pregnancy 
You may enter more than one image but you should post one image per post.
Share this contest with your family and friends by email and/or social media and post again to let us know you did.


Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel review, thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant). So spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!

Last date to post an entry is March 21, 2014 11:59 PM Pacific Time. US residents only. By posting your picture(s) you agree to their use in Mothering's newsletters, Mothering.com and social networking webpages. Please be sure to read the *contest terms *in this regard before posting your photo(s) to enter the contest.

Here are a few entries from previous contests to encourage your imagination:







All images courtesy of Mothering Members and Pinterest Pinners.

*Sacred Pregnancy*

Anni Daulter, is the author of the Sacred Pregnancy book, the creative director and editor of the Sacred Pregnancy magazine and the creator of the Sacred Pregnancy Class Series + "LOVE labor" Method. Anni is a conscious family living lifestyle expert, a professional cook, national speaker on natural living and recently launched the *Sacred Pregnancy Movement*, which provides sisterhood, resources, and cutting edge pregnancy, birthing and parenting information for both new and experienced moms and has created a whole new vision for birth workers. Anni is deeply committed to creating positive change in the pregnancy + birthing communities in an effort to bring back ancient traditions with a modern cutting edge application. Read our exclusive interview of Anni and visit the website at *SacredPregnancy.com*

*Nordic Naturals *
Based in Watsonville, CA, Nordic Naturals is committed to delivering the world's safest, most effective omega oils to help provide the essentials of an extraordinary life. Bringing forward a new definition of fish oil quality as it relates to purity, freshness, taste, dosage, and sustainability, Nordic Naturals' leadership has shifted the model of how to conduct business truthfully and authentically. Nordic Naturals incorporates ethical and socially responsible practices with regard to environmental consciousness, corporate transparency, philanthropic partnerships, and education-all of which are integral to fulfilling our mission of correcting the global omega-3 deficiency. Nordic Naturals' continued innovation is proof that when values are aligned with action, great things can happen-a commitment that remains absolute. Visit *NordicNaturals.com*

*Vitalah*

Vitalah was founded by Lisa Lent as an "invitation to health" born from her passion to create a healthy travel experience and the ultimate supplement for everyday life. Her product, Oxylent, is a unique blend of high-quality vitamins and essential nutrients that create a synergistic environment, enabling the body to function at peak levels. Oxylent is available at health food stores nationwide and online. Purchasing Oxylent helps support Vitamin Angels®-a global organization that provides under-nourished children with nutritional supplements. Visit *Vitalah.com*


----------



## Beth E (Aug 14, 2012)

I might have accidentally submitted this twice-if I did I apologize!
Beth Egge


----------



## komerhanks (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## komerhanks (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Zillah (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## abarss92912 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## abarss92912 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## yogamama2 (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Hoosky (Nov 28, 2001)




----------



## CrystalClark (Apr 4, 2011)

Pregnant with my first son and playing in our back yard, Glacier Park.


----------



## Hoosky (Nov 28, 2001)




----------



## CrystalClark (Apr 4, 2011)

Pregnant with second son. Photo taken by my midwife the day after she did my henna tattoo.


----------



## randihope (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## CrystalClark (Apr 4, 2011)

And last one... Pregnant with my third son on this frosty morning.


----------



## amelie522 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pregnant with our fourth baby.


----------



## amelie522 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pregnant with our fourth.


----------



## amelie522 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pregnant with our fourth, our "rainbow" after a stillbirth.


----------



## amelie522 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## kylasoto (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## kylasoto (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## kylasoto (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

Embraced by brothers

(Photo Sara James)


----------



## lisathena (Jul 8, 2010)

In labr with our 5th child <3


----------



## Meganshell (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Meganshell (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Meganshell (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Meganshell (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## bhaktiinbanares (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Emmoney (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Emmoney (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Emmoney (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Emmoney (May 19, 2005)




----------



## katielin317 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## wrenmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

Third baby, July 2013

Edited to upload the right image


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

wide angle, wide load. haha. first baby.  I didn't possibly think I could get any bigger... but then I did.


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

39 weeks with 2nd baby... yes, only one baby.  9 lb 7.8 oz with polyhydramnios. Natural VBAC! WOOHOOO!

The best part of this story? Our city apartment got burglarized just hours after this photo was taken... I confronted the burglar in our home and wrestled with him, tearing his t-shirt right off his back. Crazy mama bear! (police caught the guy and we got our stuff back, so happy ending to a scary time!)


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

22 months apart.


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

cravings.


----------



## MRamos (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## MRamos (Jun 19, 2006)

Happy with our third beautiful baby boy!


----------



## MRamos (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## MRamos (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)

Full moon on my due date


----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## quackingmom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## MamaLucera (Dec 9, 2013)

Summer Love


----------



## MamaLucera (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## MamaLucera (Dec 9, 2013)

I shared contest on Facebook.

Thanks,

Lucera


----------



## MamaLucera (Dec 9, 2013)

This is awesome. I love all of the photos.


----------



## MamaLucera (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## RachelAndre (Nov 16, 2013)

First time parents. My sister made a beautiful Florida native wildflower crown for Mother's Blessing.


----------



## ringalls11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mommy Yogi. Here is Kapotasana (from the 2nd series of Ashtanga) at 34 weeks.


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

the very last minute of my pregnancy... baby #3, home water VBAC after 2 losses


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

contest shared... thanks.  and thanks to all these mamas who are submitting such beautiful photos!!


----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

I practiced and taught prenatal yoga throughout my second pregnancy ! This is a photo of me at 39 weeks. My baby was born 2 weeks later in a peaceful water homebirth at exactly 41 weeks! Yoga was with me during every breath and rush. Now, we're enjoying life with our yoga baby!


----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

Excited for this contest!

Just posted the information on my Facebook.


----------



## Yogatea2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Grateful to find this community and be part of the photo contest.


----------



## darbyspinx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## darbyspinx (Sep 29, 2013)

I got really into cupcakes during my pregnancy. This was taken during the final days at Magnolia Bakery in L.A.


----------



## Kristin Bryan (Jul 15, 2012)

This picture is so special to me. I struggled with severe PPD, boarding on psychosis and knowing what we went through....I still can not articulate how deep and wonderful this image is for me. To love your children with all of your heart but to find yourself broken.....it is a very scary place.


----------



## Talena Krull (May 13, 2011)

My oldest son loving on baby number 3.


----------



## Talena Krull (May 13, 2011)

8 months pregnant with baby number 3.


----------



## Talena Krull (May 13, 2011)

Shared this via Facebook. Love seeing all of these gorgeous pictures!


----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

Love seeing all these beautiful mamas' photos!


----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darbyspinx*
> 
> I got really into cupcakes during my pregnancy. This was taken during the final days at Magnolia Bakery in L.A.


I get that!  My drug of choice was baking blueberry muffins!! Actually, one of those sounds pretty good right now ...


----------



## wans917 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

At my Blessing Way. Everyone wrote their name on my belly.  Pregnant with my 3rd son.


----------



## wans917 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Before dinner for our 5th Anniversary!


----------



## wans917 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## MamaCallie (Apr 4, 2011)

E (age 3) was preparing to become a big sister, and is now loving the job (baby brother is 7 weeks old). Her exuberant spirit is met by his chill, sleepy persona.


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Just shared on Facebook!


----------



## MamaCallie (Apr 4, 2011)

Autumnal bleakness in preparation for new life. (New life is 7 weeks new today!) Photo by Lucy Baber Photography.


----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)

Shared on facebook!


----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Nicole R Tucker (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## kristinrivard (Apr 2, 2010)

In labor with #3 while watching the older kids swim  Maeve was born at home the next morning in a warm bath.


----------



## Nicole R Tucker (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Nicole R Tucker (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## kristinrivard (Apr 2, 2010)

An afternoon at Lake Michigan


----------



## kristinrivard (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## lukygirl (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Kellim22 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## lukygirl (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## positivemovment (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## EarthySister (Mar 4, 2014)

Our first pregnancy, Aurelia Sofia. This was taken at our family cabin in White Lake, NY.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I shared w three friends









All these pics are. beautiful.


----------



## Marigo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Marigo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Marigo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## spanishcrunchymama (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## spanishcrunchymama (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## RachelAndre (Nov 16, 2013)

Loving all the photos!! Shared contest with family and friend over e-mail.


----------



## InspiredMumma (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## InspiredMumma (Mar 8, 2014)

With my third, but my first girl


----------



## InspiredMumma (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## jessicafed (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Talena Krull (May 13, 2011)

By wrapped in love photography in San Francisco. 8 months pregnant.


----------



## Tlynette (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mamamaggie13 (Mar 6, 2014)

36 weeks pregnant with my first baby. www.andreagphoto.com


----------



## komerhanks (Mar 6, 2014)

25 weeks with number two!


----------



## komerhanks (Mar 6, 2014)

Shared the contest via facebook!


----------



## mamamaggie13 (Mar 6, 2014)

36 weeks pregnant with our first baby. www.andreagphoto.com


----------



## literaryfoodie (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## mamamaggie13 (Mar 6, 2014)

36 weeks pregnant with our first baby. www.andreagphoto.com


----------



## yogawomyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Our birth announcement on the beach where we were married.


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## SandiiZT (Mar 13, 2014)

Pregnant with my first child, it's a boy.


----------



## SandiiZT (Mar 13, 2014)

Pregnant with my first child, my talented husband painted my belly.


----------



## hotmom (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## hotmom (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## hotmom (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## moonchild2113 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

My daughter painted my belly and requested I paint hers too


----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

How we announced baby #2.


----------



## moonchild2113 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## moonchild2113 (Mar 13, 2014)

41 weeks 5 days pregnant here. The day my labor began. ❤ (Just one month ago)!


----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

Annual blueberry picking with oldest


----------



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## betsybarden (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## betsybarden (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## kb615a (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## kb615a (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

shared on facebook as well!


----------



## ctemple (Mar 14, 2014)

A self portrait.
Right before I had my baby girl Maggie!


----------



## gennjuls (Aug 21, 2012)

My partner giving me my peace cue through a birthing wave with #2


----------



## gennjuls (Aug 21, 2012)

In between waves with #2


----------



## mommyv (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## nelsiecruz (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## nelsiecruz (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## nelsiecruz (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## nelsiecruz (Aug 6, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## nelsiecruz (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jazzamalie (Mar 14, 2014)

My sweet baby belly


----------



## Jazzamalie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Jazzamalie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Jazzamalie (Mar 14, 2014)

Emailed my family to let them know I entered!


----------



## OhMrBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

At home by the Oceanside, carrying our beautiful daughter


----------



## Babygirl2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cute bathtub belly photo!


----------



## Babygirl2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Trying on maternity pants for the first time!


----------



## Babygirl2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Pregnancy announcement, trying to also keep up with the twin siblings!


----------



## ginkwhiskey (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## OhMrBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

Mushroom hunting at 37 weeks


----------



## tanyato (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^^ trying to get a half decent 'announcement' photo with a 2 year old&#8230;.didn't quite go as planned 



Wearing my toddler for long walks has been great exercise for me this pregnancy!


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

Tanyato, those are great baby wearing pregnancy pics


----------



## wrenmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^what she said.


----------



## tanyato (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks mamas!! <3 I feel so lucky that I can still wear my toddler pain free. Loving these cuddles before the babe arrives


----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome!  I love the pumpkin belly! Perfect Halloween costume


----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)

Wow! There are so many gorgeous photos on here. I really enjoyed looking at them all. Thanks for sharing, ladies


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

a couple days before she was born.


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

I emailed my ohana. Thanks for the opportunity to share.


----------



## halliemckee (Jul 24, 2012)

We lost our 5th baby last June 8th. He was born still at 38 weeks. Soon after we were blessed with our rainbow baby due not even a year after his brother's death and birth. This was our announcement. <3


----------



## halliemckee (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## halliemckee (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## halliemckee (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Aj Schwarz (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## queenofquinces (Mar 20, 2014)

These are my girls, Abby The Amazing and Zoey the Zygote.


----------



## queenofquinces (Mar 20, 2014)

Impatiently waiting for sister.


----------



## adriennebarr13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Pregnant with my second and third (twins!!). Proud big brother giving us all a hug.


----------



## adriennebarr13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Shared the Sacred Pregnancy with all of my doula and mama friends!! Very exciting work! Thanks for the reminder about the contest : )


----------



## becandbilly (Mar 20, 2014)

5 months pregnant with my first baby


----------



## dazzle6056 (Mar 20, 2014)

Baby Emma pass due and she is not ready to come out


----------



## CalaiMama (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Jackson Doula (Jun 4, 2012)

me and my friend magen-5 & 6 months pregnant


----------



## moonlightmama (Mar 21, 2014)

In labour with my 6th. My only son never left my side <3


----------



## Maria Paulson (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Maria Paulson (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Maria Paulson (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## CalaiMama (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalaiMama*


I lived in Tulum Mexico for the last 4 months of my pregnancy and then until my son was 4 months. It was a beautiful place to live. An amazing henna artist gifted me the tattoo, I was so very grateful!!


----------



## sarahkauai (Mar 21, 2014)

A beautiful moment captured yesterday as I played on our backyard beach in Kauai with my two children and my third on the way&#8230; Mahalo, Sarah


----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyato*
> 
> Thanks mamas!! <3 I feel so lucky that I can still wear my toddler pain free. Loving these cuddles before the babe arrives


How do you backwrap? I need to try! Any links?

Great photos...what a cutie your 2 year old is

When is your EDD ?


----------



## yogamamakris (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarahkauai*
> 
> A beautiful moment captured yesterday as I played on our backyard beach in Kauai with my two children and my third on the way&#8230; Mahalo, Sarah


Wow Sarah that looks unreal! How Beautiful!


----------



## sarahkauai (Mar 21, 2014)

I shared the contest on fb to all my friends so entry is complete







so many thanks for this magical opportunity, been calling in the sacred pregnancy training for some time and I am already a doula here in kauai so my prayers are to continue my studies through my third pregnancy! Many blessings!!!


----------



## victorymarkham (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## RoViMama (Nov 10, 2009)

In labor with my second daughter. I had just realized I was in labor. First daughter wanted to join me in the tub. 6 hours later she was born at home.


----------



## RoViMama (Nov 10, 2009)

41 weeks with my third. She is whispering to him to come out already!


----------



## RoViMama (Nov 10, 2009)

Shared on FB!


----------



## iscahsarai (Mar 20, 2014)

enJOYing an enchanted garden celebrating 25 weeks of pregnancy!


----------



## iscahsarai (Mar 20, 2014)

17 weeks pregnant exploring 'Garden of the Gods' in CO!


----------



## iscahsarai (Mar 20, 2014)

39 weeks pregnant on a hot August afternoon relaxing by the pool soaking up the beautiful views!!!


----------



## LucyEades (Mar 21, 2014)

38+ weeks gestation with our surprise gender rainbow baby. This is our 4th child who was conceived during the same cycle as our 4th miscarriage. She was born 41+3 weeks at home in the water. Her birth can be seen here:


----------



## LucyEades (Mar 21, 2014)

41+3 weeks gestation with our surprise gender rainbow baby. This is our 4th child who was conceived during the same cycle as our 4th miscarriage. Her birth can be seen here.


----------



## LucyEades (Mar 21, 2014)

This is our 3rd child who was born naturally at home during our 37th gestational week.


----------



## LucyEades (Mar 21, 2014)

37 weeks pregnant with baby #3 (of 4 children) in labor and currently dilated to 8cm but never to late for a belly cast. =) I had one good contraction and the cast just fell off (literally) me.


----------



## LucyEades (Mar 21, 2014)

Does this still count? Baby is still under water (unwinding) and placenta is still in. 41+3 weeks gestation, at home water birth with our surprise gender (Our 3rd daughter of 4 kids) rainbow (conceived during the same cycle as our 4th loss) baby. You can see her video here. You can also see the under water footage (from the camera seen in this picture here.


----------



## TanyaMothertoBe (Mar 21, 2014)

24 weeks pregnant with our first child.

Photo by Carolina Smania Photography

http://www.carolinasmania.com/


----------



## kboniello (Mar 12, 2013)

The Beauty of Life!


----------



## em080009 (Nov 11, 2011)

The joy of pregnancy!


----------



## em080009 (Nov 11, 2011)

The love of a big sister.


----------



## em080009 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pregnancy in nature!


----------



## em080009 (Nov 11, 2011)

Look at my belly mommy!


----------



## em080009 (Nov 11, 2011)

32 weeks with our 3rd baby....our first precious little man!


----------



## hottmamat (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## hottmamat (Mar 21, 2014)

My oldest (10 year old) daughter anticipating her first sister, after big-sistering two wild brothers! Love her.


----------



## hottmamat (Mar 21, 2014)

Relishing my fourth baby growing within. I never knew the beauty of my body until I was pregnant.


----------



## hottmamat (Mar 21, 2014)

Little sister being smothered by love...this happens EVERY day.


----------



## bripplez22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mini doula ♡


----------



## justinaelba (Mar 21, 2014)

Raw pregnancy beauty


----------



## justinaelba (Mar 21, 2014)

Belly!!!


----------



## justinaelba (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah, the best


----------



## sarahkauai (Mar 21, 2014)

My first daughter emerging into the arms of Sunni Karl, author of Sacred Birthing&#8230; What a blessed moment!


----------



## sarahkauai (Mar 21, 2014)

First pregnancy in Kauai...


----------



## sarahkauai (Mar 21, 2014)

Second pregnancy in Uruguay...


----------



## khassell (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Irielyn (Aug 23, 2013)

In our yard after my beautiful and empowering blessingway!


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

Best friend flew in for the big day.


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

Contractions at Five Minutes Apart


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devinkelleen*
> 
> Best friend flew in for the big day.


I emailed my friends and family


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

I emailed this to my friends and family.


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

I emailed this to my friends and family.


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

After 41 weeks, anticipation over, full on butterflies (in him). This is happening!


----------



## devinkelleen (Mar 20, 2014)

I emailed this to my friends and family.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

This contest is closed to new entries. We will allow three days for voting so everyone please vote for your favorites! You may vote for ALL photos you like - no limit on the number you wish to vote for. To vote simply click the little thumbs up under the picture you love:



And yes - friends and family who are registered members of Mothering can vote.









Let me know if you have any problems voting. Good luck everyone!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you ALL for the beautiful photos! It was really difficult having to choose between them and come up with five winners. But we had to choose and so we did, taking into consideration the community votes, the quality of the image, overall participation, and editorial decision. Our winners are:

1st place: yogamamakris



2nd place: bhaktiinbanares



3rd place:

amelie522



4th Place: Chapsie



5th Place: kristinrivard



Congratulations to you all!


----------

